# An American Dog Abroad. Cosmo



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.animalcafe.co/an-american-dog-abroad-cosmo-havanese-canine-ambassador-to-italy/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How very cool. Thanks, Dave.

(How DO you find all this information?!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> How very cool. Thanks, Dave.
> 
> (How DO you find all this information?!)


LOL , Sheri, it's my job. ound:


----------

